
Let's be honest, Facebook is a badly overpriced photo-sharing and gaming site - FredBrach
http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/hiner/lets-be-honest-facebook-is-a-badly-overpriced-photo-sharing-and-gaming-site/10156?tag=content;roto-fd-feature
======
pspeter3
I think that Facebook will continue to exist for a very long time but not
necessarily match the profits that everyone expects. While Facebook has a poor
user experience and could allow new competition, the network effect will keep
it dominant. I think that both Google+ and Path are better social networks but
I have had an incredibly hard time getting my friends to adopt either because
they are ghost towns.

